# What would you value a 2013 Rabobank demo bike



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

LBS Giant dealer has a 2013 demo bike Rabobank TCR Advanced full 6700 with PSL 0 wheels. Nice bike, looks new. Rabobank is obviously no more and this is a year old bike that never left the shop other than a few demo rides. Value?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

No opinions huh...I have to say this is a jumping sub-forum. 

It's the 2013 TCR Advanced Rabo version. I think list on it last year was $3400, probably could have walked out of most shops paying $3100 or so. The LBS is looking for $2400 for this excellent condition demo bike. M/L frame weighs in at 16.1 I think he said.


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty good deal if you like that colorway.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

$2,400 looks like a good price if you really like the bike. You might try $2100 and see what they say.


----------



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

Try this link. It may have that model listed and will give an estimate of what it is worth. 

Bicycle Blue Book - Used Bikes


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd put it closer to $2K as well, but $2,400 isn't bad. At $2,400, I'd be wanting some Di2 love.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

So did you buy it? I just bought a 2010 Advanced SL floor model for $2K even. Full ultegra 6700, Ksyrium Elite wheels, my size, with new bike warranty. Mine retailed for $4K, so half off seemed reasonable to me. Given that your Rabo is only one year old, half off might be asking a bit much. I think you're in the right ball park around $2000 - $2400.


----------

